
Pete Townshend's John Peel lecture - jamesbritt
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/nov/01/pete-townshend-john-peel-lecture
======
jamesbritt
Interesting observations on the music business, and what iTunes hath wrought.

However, I see sites like bandcamp.com or topspinmedia.com as far more the
place to provide those extra services to musicians.

